# Normais climatológicas de Chaves



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

Uma vez que para o IPMA ser capital de distrito é posto e não facultam gratuitamente as normais para a grande maioria das estações, deixo aqui as normais para Chaves que encontrei na Wikipédia, espero estarem correctas.


----------

